# new lineman pliers



## electricalperson

everybody should trade there klein pliers in and get ideal. i got these http://idealindustries.com/prodDeta..._pliers&l2=stnd_side-cutting_pliers&l3=30-430

they are much better than klein


----------



## NolaTigaBait

You REALLY hate Klein huh?...I may try those...What makes you say that they are that much better?...I still have my Klein journeymans, but I bought those cheap green ones from HD and they seem to work good enough-for the price($13).


----------



## electricalperson

NolaTigaBait said:


> You REALLY hate Klein huh?...I may try those...What makes you say that they are that much better?...I still have my Klein journeymans, but I bought those cheap green ones from HD and they seem to work good enough-for the price($13).


 its not that i hate klein i just dont want to spend money on a brand that cuts quality and sells just the klein name. ideal makes better tools than klein does. hopefully somebody from klein sees that they lost a loyal tool buyer to ideal. buy ideal screwdrivers then tell me what one you prefer. klein tools stopped making good tools hoping people will still buy them just because it says klein. klein used to mean quality now it means crap. i tried to not listen to everyone about it but when i was trying to pull a 12 awg romex through a hole and the handles slipped off changed my mind. we should not have to slide the handles off and put epoxy. they should do that at the factory. 

as my klein screwdrivers and nutdrivers wear out i will replace them with ideal. id rather buy taiwan products over USA as long as they are quality. the ideal linesman pliers (not wireman) are USA made. not sure about the screwdrivers


----------



## gilbequick

I've got the Journeyman series pliers with the crimp and fish tape puller. I love the fish tape puller. The handles kept sliding off (of mine and ALL of my coworkers), which is damn annoying, so I had to Gorilla Glue them back on (and coworkers). They will not come off after gluing. The cutters are CRAP. They're supposed to the hardened ones but went dull in no time, the only reason I haven't gotten a new pair yet is because I love the fish tape puller feature. 

I will say this about the Ideal sidecutters, get the USA made ones. The Laser Edge line, NOT the Wireman. I extensively used the Wireman series and while at first they seemed fantastic, they don't cut nearly as well as the Kleins do (but still better than my Kleins). 

I used a buddy's sidecutters today and man it made me realize really how bad mine cut, and his were older than mine, but were also Kleins. So I don't know, maybe their products are hit or miss these days. 

I need a new pair as well, I don't know what to get yet.


----------



## amptech

I bought a pair of these a year or two ago and they are the best I've ever owned.
http://www.idealindustries.com/prod...&l2=smart-grip_side-cutting_pliers&l3=30-3430
I was real unhappy with the last 2 pair of Klein Journeyman Series lineman's. They were too stiff working and never got any better. The Ideals fall open and cut better. They are just a hair longer overall than the Kleins and I think the geometry is a little different because they seem to cut easier.


----------



## NolaTigaBait

Who sells Ideal?...is it HD or Lowes?


----------



## electricalperson

NolaTigaBait said:


> Who sells Ideal?...is it HD or Lowes?


 i bought mine at electrical wholesalers a supply house in new england. best supply house around


----------



## NolaTigaBait

The supply house is WAY over-priced on tools. I buy most of my stuff from the big box stores.


----------



## electricalperson

NolaTigaBait said:


> The supply house is WAY over-priced on tools. I buy most of my stuff from the big box stores.


 they charged me 40 bucks for them. pretty good deal. they usually cut me deals on things too


----------



## drsparky

Supply houses normally keep the tools behind the counter with no visible price. I like to compare prices before I buy. It is the same with some of the use cars places, no prices posted. I don’t like talking to the sales shmoe just to get the price.


----------



## user4818

I've had those pliers for about 6 years now. They are my back up pair. I even bought them at E.W. too. I still prefer the Journeyman series over those. Hence why the Ideal's are my back up pair.


----------



## william1978

I'll be sticking to the kleins.


----------



## user4818

william1978 said:


> I'll be sticking to the kleins.


It's "Kleins," not "kleins."


----------



## electricalperson

these look like the channellock brand pliers. i wonder if channelllock makes them for ideal. they are another good american brand


----------



## mikeh32

ideal has always been big with the low volt guys i work with. but loews now carrys ideal, and hd carries klein.


----------



## Bruce Wayne

electricalperson said:


> The ideal linesman pliers (not wireman) are USA made. not sure about the screwdrivers


Really?

I was just at Lowes, and was looking at Ideal Linesman pliers. Some were marked made in Taiwan, and some were made in China, but I did not see one that was marked made in USA. 

Ideal marks the tools "Scyamore, IL", but don't say where it is made on the tool. The package says where it is made, but after you throw the package away, you "believe" it is USA made because you see "IL" on the tool.

Seems down right dishonest to me.........


----------



## electricalperson

Bruce Wayne said:


> Really?
> 
> I was just at Lowes, and was looking at Ideal Linesman pliers. Some were marked made in Taiwan, and some were made in China, but I did not see one that was marked made in USA.
> 
> Ideal marks the tools "Scyamore, IL", but don't say where it is made on the tool. The package says where it is made, but after you throw the package away, you "believe" it is USA made because you see "IL" on the tool.
> 
> Seems down right dishonest to me.........


 the package said they were usa made. the wireman line is the cheap line. these ones have a yellow handle and are a little more polished


----------



## Bruce Wayne

electricalperson said:


> the package said they were usa made. the wireman line is the cheap line. these ones have a yellow handle and are a little more polished


Saw the Wireman, and then a cheaper one with a Black/Grey handle. Both were not USA made. Maybe Lowes doesn't carry the "Top of the Line" Ideal???


----------



## Shaffer87

I have only had Kleins. Lost my first pair around second year, left them on the bumper of a service truck... But after that i bought the top of the line teal handle ones. They are still going strong. Ideal's might be good, but the price is so close why not just get the Kleins; it is an essential tool.

Forgot to mention, Ideal wins hands down for strippers.


----------



## Aiken Colon

electricalperson said:


> the package said they were usa made. the wireman line is the cheap line. these ones have a yellow handle and are a little more polished


Actually the yellow handles are just a type of grip. You can get those on the wireman as well. 

The ones you guys are looking for is the laser edge line. Those are USA made and have the yellow handles available. 

The yellow/grey grips are called Smart-Grip, and once again the Smart-Grip is available in both the Wireman and Laser Edge line. 

Ideal Laser Edge Pliers

We never put up the Wireman line because it is imported, although you will find a dead link to the line on our site. 

They make one other line, the insluated line. 

Ideal Insulated Hand Tools

They also carry one other pair of pliers, and that is their premium linesman pliers

Ideal Premium Linesman Pliers

I cannot image people actually buying these. If you want to know how good they are ask RandomKiller. About a year ago we gave away a bunch of the LaserEdge, Wireman, Insulated and one pair of the premiums to members on electricianstalk (RandomKiller got the premiums). If I remember correctly he liked them, but not for $184, or whatever they sell for. I am pretty sure his exact words were "When I opened the box they looked like a retirement present", hehe. From that feedback we decided not to put up the Wiremans. Everyone that got an insulated Ideal tool loved them. We had one average review on the LaserEdge, and the rest of the LaserEdge tools were all good reviews.

I am sure many of the guys that we gave those pliers to are still around, and I am sure they can chime in about how the Ideal tool line performed after 1 year of use.

JJ


----------



## electricalperson

ill take a pair of those premium pliers if you have an extra pair laying around :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818

electricalperson said:


> ill take a pair of those premium pliers if you have an extra pair laying around :thumbsup:


You can buy mine...slightly used but still in good shape. :thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson

Peter D said:


> You can buy mine...slightly used but still in good shape. :thumbsup:


 are they the 180 dollar ones. i wonder why they are so much money


----------



## user4818

electricalperson said:


> are they the 180 dollar ones. i wonder why they are so much money


No, but I'll sell you mine for $1,000. They are easily worth that simply because I used them.


----------



## NolaTigaBait

I'll bid, but I'm going to require an autograph as well.


----------



## user4818

NolaTigaBait said:


> I'll bid, but I'm going to require an autograph as well.



Bidding for my autographed pliers starts at $50,000. 
Bidding for pliers with both my autograph and Marc's autograph starts at $100,000. For Bob Badger's autograph, bidding starts at 5 cents.


----------



## electricalperson

Peter D said:


> Bidding for my autographed pliers starts at $50,000.
> Bidding for pliers with both my autograph and Marc's autograph starts at $100,000. For Bob Badger's autograph, bidding starts at 5 cents.


 how much is my autograph worth


----------



## user4818

electricalperson said:


> how much is my autograph worth


Negative pi dollars.


----------



## NolaTigaBait

What about an autographed 6x10 portrait? How much?


----------



## electricalperson

NolaTigaBait said:


> What about an autographed 6x10 portrait? How much?


 i will take a picture with santa this christmas and sell it to you for 5000 dollars. ill autograph: "to nolatigabait: you da man!"


----------



## NolaTigaBait

I don't want your picture....I want the King of the Hacks....AKA Peter D. Even better I'll get Marc and Peter in one photo, kinda like a ying and yang type thing.


----------



## electricalperson

NolaTigaBait said:


> I don't want your picture....I want the King of the Hacks....AKA Peter D. Even better I'll get Marc and Peter in one photo, kinda like a ying and yang type thing.


 :tank:sama::saddam:irate:


----------



## NolaTigaBait

What does that mean?....You gonna kill me now?


----------



## Frasbee

Knipex for me, for now on.


----------



## drsparky

I once tried to buy one of my own old autographs at a memorabilia store, I couldn’t afford it.:cool2:


----------



## Richard Rowe

It seems every one has their opinion about tool quality. I know I have mine as well but when it came to top of the line quality nothing beat the Ridged Calendars. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnJ0906

Aiken Colon said:


> I am sure many of the guys that we gave those pliers to are still around, and I am sure they can chime in about how the Ideal tool line performed after 1 year of use.
> 
> JJ


I am still using the pair I was sent-
http://www.aikencolon.com/9-14-in-N...ers-with-Fish-Tape-Puller-35-3012_p_1085.html

I originally was going to use them for a few weeks, write the review, then toss them in the tool box. But I liked them so much, I'm still using them. I never thought I would use linesman pliers other than Klien, but I may never buy another pair, I like the Ideals so much.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

I will stick with Channellock 

http://www.channellock.com/acb/stores/1/369CRFT_9_inch_Linemen_s_Plier_P159C8.cfm


----------



## electricalperson

Toronto Sparky said:


> I will stick with Channellock
> 
> http://www.channellock.com/acb/stores/1/369CRFT_9_inch_Linemen_s_Plier_P159C8.cfm


 channellock is a top quality brand


----------



## thekoolcody

I hate klien, There pliers arent tough enough. I got a set of greenlee's, thats All I use now.


----------



## NolaTigaBait

Good for you cool guy.


----------



## Chevyman30571

I have the greenlee linesman and they do cut very well and are tough. But i do not like them due to the fact that the handles wobble. Kleins do not wobble ever.


----------



## paul d.

Chevyman30571 said:


> I have the greenlee linesman and they do cut very well and are tough. But i do not like them due to the fact that the handles wobble. Kleins do not wobble ever.


 " wobble " ??? :blink:


----------



## bobelectric

I threw a pair of channelok dikes over the hill,they were so user unfriendly.I'll stay with Klein 2000


----------



## Chevyman30571

Yea when the handles become loose. and the handles wobble.


----------



## user4818

Chevyman30571 said:


> Yea when the handles become loose. and the handles wobble.


Weebles wobble but they don't fall down.


----------



## BP_redbear

electricalperson said:


> everybody should trade there klein pliers in and get ideal. i got these http://idealindustries.com/prodDeta..._pliers&l2=stnd_side-cutting_pliers&l3=30-430
> 
> they are much better than klein


How much did they give you for the Klein on trade? :whistling2:


----------



## CCH

*Ideal LASERedge*

Ideal's LASERedge tools are made in Meadeville, Pennsylvania by Channellock. 
Buy the blue handled Channellock 369CRFT (Crimper/FishTape) for less money than the yellow handles.


----------



## user4818

CCH said:


> Ideal's LASERedge tools are made in Meadeville, Pennsylvania by Channellock.
> Buy the blue handled Channellock 369CRFT (Crimper/FishTape) for less money than the yellow handles.


#1 This thread is 3 years old.

#2. I know the the Ideal pliers are remarkably similar to Channelocks, but how do you know with certainty that C-L make them?


----------



## CCH

I sell them. Channellock is the only one who uses knive-anvil cutting edges. Visit 
channellock.com and compare the two. Or, buy one of each and you will see. 
On the pump pliers (tongue and groove) you will see the patented undercut grooves. This is a Channellock patent.


----------



## Frasbee

He's right. If they're not made by CL, they're definitely cast from the same mold.

In any case, they're okay. Great for cutting, not easy to strip wire with 2 different edges, though.


----------



## CCH

*Knife / Anvil*

You are correct, for stripping two knife edges work better. However, the CLK lineman is designed for longer lasting cutting ability. Additionally, the high-leverage feature of CLK is superior. 
Pounds to cut:

Channellock 87
Klein 105
Knipex 124

Klein is a good tool and so is Knipex. 
If you are making hundreds of cuts every day the increased leverage may make a difference.


----------



## user4818

I have a pair of Ideal linesmans but I don't like them nearly as much as I like Kleins. They are now my back up pair.


----------



## HARRY304E

CCH said:


> I sell them. Channellock is the only one who uses knive-anvil cutting edges. Visit
> channellock.com and compare the two. Or, buy one of each and you will see.
> On the pump pliers (tongue and groove) you will see the patented undercut grooves. This is a Channellock patent.


Sorry Klein's are still better..


----------



## CCH

I'm always curious about why someone buys one brand over another. Can you tell me what it is exactly that you prefer in the Klein over Channellock lineman's plier. 
Is it the weight and balance, the feel in the hand, the look and color? 
Klein certainly makes fine tools, no question. I am just trying to discover what makes people pay more money for a given tool. I had a young guy tell me he just wanted to have the same tools everyone else had.


----------



## user4818

CCH said:


> I'm always curious about why someone buys one brand over another. Can you tell me what it is exactly that you prefer in the Klein over Channellock lineman's plier.
> Is it the weight and balance, the feel in the hand, the look and color?


With Klein linesman pliers, it's all of those things (well, except the color :laughing I think Klein makes the perfect plier. I don't like that the Ideal/Channelock pliers have the handles so close together. Don't get me wrong, they are good pliers, but they are not my favorite at all. :no:


----------



## CCH

That makes sense. Klein is the sidecutter of choice and then most have Channellock for tongue and groove pliers. They both have their place. Have you seen the new Channellock 758 flush cutter?


----------



## Frasbee

CCH said:


> That makes sense. Klein is the sidecutter of choice and then most have Channellock for tongue and groove pliers. They both have their place. Have you seen the new Channellock 758 flush cutter?


For my main adjustable pliers I've switched to knipex cobras/alligators.

I'd get their larger pliers, but nothing can reach the capacity of CL's 480's.

I wish channellock would step up their innovation.


----------



## CCH

Frasbee said:


> For my main adjustable pliers I've switched to knipex cobras/alligators.
> 
> I'd get their larger pliers, but nothing can reach the capacity of CL's 480's.
> 
> I wish channellock would step up their innovation.


No real innovation but new from Channellock includes 3610 10" lineman, 758 flush cutter, 615 and 620 torpedo level, 620L laser level, 131CB ratcheting screwdriver, 181CB ratcheting screwdriver, 449 9" angled head cutter. 
The 3610 cuts ACSR with ease.


----------



## Frasbee

CCH said:


> No real innovation but new from Channellock includes 3610 10" lineman, 758 flush cutter, 615 and 620 torpedo level, 620L laser level, 131CB ratcheting screwdriver, 181CB ratcheting screwdriver, 449 9" angled head cutter.
> The 3610 cuts ACSR with ease.


The 449's are okay. They should shorten the nose on that similar to their 8'' *****. Hard to cut something when you can't get it close to the fulcrum.


----------



## user4818

CCH said:


> That makes sense. Klein is the sidecutter of choice and then most have Channellock for tongue and groove pliers. They both have their place. Have you seen the new Channellock 758 flush cutter?


Great point, I don't like Klein's tongue and groove pliers at all.


----------



## HARRY304E

Peter D said:


> With Klein linesman pliers, it's all of those things (well, except the color :laughing I think Klein makes the perfect plier. I don't like that the Ideal/Channelock pliers have the handles so close together. Don't get me wrong, they are good pliers, but they are not my favorite at all. :no:


I agree with you..:no::laughing:


----------



## user4818

HARRY304E said:


> I agree with you..:no::laughing:


:furious::furious:


----------



## bduerler

CCH said:


> I sell them. Channellock is the only one who uses knive-anvil cutting edges. Visit
> channellock.com and compare the two. Or, buy one of each and you will see.
> On the pump pliers (tongue and groove) you will see the patented undercut grooves. This is a Channellock patent.


Ideal bought out western forge and will be producing their own pliers through them. Already seen them on the shelves made in the usa different design


----------



## CCH

Frasbee said:


> The 449's are okay. They should shorten the nose on that similar to their 8'' *****. Hard to cut something when you can't get it close to the fulcrum.


The angled head on the 449 is designed for rocking/pivoting/rolling. Ideal for automotive use when removing cotter pins and other similar applications.


----------



## 360max

:sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::001_unsure:


Peter D said:


> It's "Kleins," not "kleins."


----------



## user4818

360max said:


> :sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::001_unsure:


:blink:


----------



## 360max

KlEiNs had it too good for too long! They produced junk and lost a large share of the market because of their own greed. Professionals don't mind paying good bucks for quality tools, but they must be quality tools, KlEiN failed to see that!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

I have good luck with Klein and Channellock both. My main complaint with Klein is that they brag about being made in America but most of their new tools are made in china. They have some nice looking new stuff but I will not buy it . I will do with out .


----------



## jeffmoss26

I learn something every day!
The last 3 digits of the part numbers HERE are the Channellock part numbers!
http://www.idealindustries.ca/products/tools_totes/pliers/stnd_tongue_groove_pliers.php


----------

